

Show HN: iOS app finds friends' bikini pictures using OpenCV object detection. - ebarto
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/badabing!/id548536602?mt=8
I'm giving away some Promo Codes here as well, just as a thank you to the HN community. Would love your feedback.
======
poopicus
Well, this is insanely creepy, but at least it shows a bit of entrepreneurial
spirit. Rather than focus on the somewhat questionable ethics, how about we
talk about how it actually accomplishes this?

1) What features of OpenCV are you using, what sort of shapes are you looking
for in images?

2) What's the true positive rate on test sets? And importantly, what's the
false negative rate?

~~~
ebarto
Well, thanks. So:

1) We are using rapid Object Detection by training Haar classifiers of
different bikini shapes (top, bottom, strapless bikinis etc). We used
opencv_haartraining to get a few XMLs we use for testing each image.

2) The true positive and false positive rates vary depending on the test we
are performing (top, bottom...) so we have a formula based on the combination
of these and the amount of hits found in each picture by each classifier,
where we assign the picture a probability of it containing a bikini (based on
a controlled sample of 3000 pictures). As of now we are looking at user
feedback to make sure our threshold is where it needs to be so that we provide
just the right amount of true/false positives in our results.

------
mooism2
Just what the world needs: a way for people to turn their friends into sex
objects.

Do your friends know you're the sort of person to perve over photos of them in
their swimsuits?

~~~
ebarto
Well I'm hoping I'm not the only user, and yes all my friends know I'm working
on this. And have been for a while. It's not about perving your friends'
pictures or turning people into sex objects. These pictures are already up on
Facebook, Badabing is just a filter. We will be adding a feature to nominate
your friends to a contest, as long as they accept to be in it.

~~~
nathanpc
It is about turning people into sex objects, also that contest stuff is really
creepy. Just make sure you never add sharing features to the app.

------
nathanpc
How did this app passed Apple's App Approval process? I think they have a
clause that they will deny apps that might lead to these kind of pictures.

Also I think you should protect those persons privacy using black bars on
their eyes?

~~~
ebarto
You are only filtering content already available on Facebook, there are many
apps that do something similar. As far as the black bar on the screenshots, I
actually got everyone on the preview pictures to agree to be on the App Store
and website, they are all people I know and actual results from a search using
the app.

~~~
zoidb
I think as soon as this gets on apple's radar it will be removed from the app
store. Applications have been removed for less, sorry.

~~~
ebarto
Thanks for the feedback. I respectfully disagree and hope that is not the
case. In short, the app is an image recognition search engine for social
networks. Beach and pool pics is the first "search keyword" we are using since
we assume it is one of the more popular, but there are more to come.

------
leonk
I got it for a laugh and am searching people in the office. Nothing seems to
be happening. It's been loading one person for around 30 minutes now.

------
hnwh
I'm just waiting for the app post to someone's timeline:

"John just searched for Carrie on Badabing! Badabing Carrie youself!"

------
holgersindbaek
Nice one. I bet you could put the price tag up a bit. Sex is something people
are always willing to pay for ;-).

~~~
ebarto
Thanks, we're trying to get some people to test it, we will keep it at $1.99
for now.

------
ebarto
The website for it is www.badabingpics.com

